# verschenke Fahrradträger



## alex (14. Dezember 2002)

habe einen alten Heckträger für zwei Räder zu verschenken, hat neu mal 120 DM gekostet, ist also nichts nobles, eher was massiv-rustikales ;-) . Konstruktion ist ähnlich wie dieser hier :

http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/vollbild.php3?svImageBig=images/Eufab_Black_Jocker.JPG&nArtikel_ID=1902&VID=BYb6N1sSCQxfHDgH 

Befestigungsriemen und Schrauben sollten komplett dabei sein, stand ein Jahr bei mir im Keller, ich hab' mir einen etwas handlicheren zugelegt.

Wer den Träger haben möchte kann sich unter
[email protected] melden, einzige Bedingung:
Ihr müßt das Ding selber abholen (wohne in Mz Bretzenheim)

chiao,

alex


----------

